
Ask HN: Should I accept an internship at Google or pursue my own startup? - ToBeOrNotToBe
Help me HN,<p>I am a freshman at a local university enrolled in CS, over the past year my abilities have become somewhat infamous on campus, reaching professors and eventually landing me an an internship at Google, which starts next month. Along side, I have been pursing a startup idea which in the past few weeks has gained a LOT of traction to the point where I need to decide. I have applied to YC and unfortunately didn&#x27;t get in, however I was able to secure a better seed-round from local angels,  I&#x27;m supposed to make a final decision in the next few weeks.<p>I am feeling pressured to take up the Google position (plus, how would I break it to them that &quot;sorry guys, I&#x27;ve got a better position&quot;) because it is basically a guaranteed win at life later on (employment-wise) and seems pretty low-risk, however the potential rewards from the startup are not to be dismissed either -- plus, I always wanted to do something like that.<p>This has been stressing me out a lot, making me unable to sleep at night as I realise I&#x27;m a day closer to make a life changing decision and I still have no idea...<p>What should I do?
======
VikingCoder
Assuming all else is equal (which it certainly isn't, but let's just pretend),
if you actually believe in your startup, you should do your startup.

Google Internship will give you a certain kind of experience... But nothing on
Earth is like the experience of doing a startup.

Also having "Google Intern" in your resume isn't a Golden Ticket. So don't
think of it like that.

I'm quite certain the people at Google have been reluctantly turned down
before, so don't worry too much about that. Especially if you honestly tell
them why, and that it's been an extremely hard decision for you.

This is just my opinion.

------
calcsam
Do both.

@Google, you will learn a ton about how software development should work. You
have three more years before you even graduate.

If your angels won't force you to work on it fulltime why would you impose the
condition on yourself?

------
boca
This is a nice problem to have, so find some comfort in that. Personally, I
have felt that in situations like these I usually know what's better but I
just don't know it when I am confused and just keep thinking about the
options. So how to get rid of the confusion? Sit down and relax and then WRITE
IT DOWN. Make a table. You are looking for 2 things - What are you gaining and
what are you missing out on - by working at Google and by doing your own
startup. Think thoroughly and write everything down. Once you have laid down
everything you can think of, leave the notes. Get back to them after a few
hours or even the next day (Meanwhile you may keep thinking about some of the
things you wrote, that's ok). Then review with a heavy focus on the 'what are
you missing out on' column and TADA! If you are honest with yourself, you
should have your answer. Wish you all the best with whichever option you go
with. Don't forget to update the thread with your decision and why you went
ahead with it. Who knows it may probably help someone down the line.

------
solve
If you are absolutely sure that the seed round is secured then definitely take
that and forget about the internship.

> how would I break it to them that "sorry guys, I've got a better position"

If the Google guys knew that you were able to get funding then most would be
jealous of you, not upset at you. Don't worry about it. It's an internship.

Least impressive to most impressive and distinct, for resumes:

internships << a real job position << interesting personal projects <<
investors funding your personal projects

The real hard part is deciding about going back to school at the end of the
summer... investors won't be too happy about that. This is the real hard
question you should be thinking about.

------
rajacombinator
To me, the fact that you have traction and seed money on the table and you're
even considering going with Google is a MAJOR red flag. Maybe your heart isn't
in the startup?

Without the seed money I would say try to do both with an eye for using the
Google internship to get connected to potential investors and cofounders in
SV. (Free housing and food in Silicon Valley is pretty nice.)

With the seed money it seems like a no brainer to do the startup. If you tell
Google you got investors for your startup that will only make them want you
more. But since you're hesitant, it seems like you either don't believe in the
startup or you're not committed to it. Go with Google.

------
aliston
Speaking from personal experience, GO TO GOOGLE. Having Google on your resume,
and the connections that you will make there will help you down the line
immensely, including if you want to do a startup. Plus, you will learn solid
engineering principles so that you can not only build your product when it
comes time to make the leap, but you will know how to do it well.

------
jimkri
Go for the startup, you said it was something you always wanted to do and you
have the opportunity to do it. So do it. Sometimes you only get one shot at a
opportunity like that.

Also if you are a great programmer there are going to be other employment
opportunities down the road for you.

------
staunch
Relevant PG talk/essay:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii1jcLg-
eIQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii1jcLg-eIQ)

[http://paulgraham.com/before.html](http://paulgraham.com/before.html)

------
chrisBob
Freshmen year is very early to be making tough decisions about your career
prospects. Ask google if you can defer a year, and give yourself some time to
figure out the startup.

------
gesman
Learn everything you can at Google and then port it later on to your own
business.

I generally prefer using word "business" to "startup".

------
vandeaq
Why can't you do both?

~~~
ToBeOrNotToBe
Timing, non-compete, and during the time I work all IP belongs to them
(Google).

~~~
FlyingLawnmower
I'm pretty sure you can negotiate this with HR at Google. I've seen it done
for internships at Microsoft, so I don't see why Google would be any
different. Most companies hire interns based on personal projects, so they're
fairly receptive to letting interns continue working on them (in their own
time, without Google resources).

